# Comcast vs. Verizon



## EKSB SDG (Dec 3, 2011)

We're closing in on the closing date for our new place. One issue I'm trying to figure out is who to select as our land line phone and internet provider. We ditched television 21 years years ago, so I'm only looking at phone and internet. It looks like I can pick between Verizon, Comcast, and one other small regional company. 

Anyone have any recommendations between the different carriers, or any of the different plans/services that that offer?


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 3, 2011)

We have Verizon for internet, as that happened to be the cheapest option available, and it's worked out fine.

Try to talk to your new neighbours to see what they use. They will be the only ones who can tell you about the quality of the service as actually delivered in your specific area.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of comcast..... However it may just be the area.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel sorry for the guys coming around trying to sell us Comcast. They were the exclusive cable company around here for a long time and they took advantage of their monopoly by offering terrible customer service. We have Verizon FIOS and cell and have generally been happy. I think our landline is with them as well. Like you, we spurned TV a long time ago.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 3, 2011)

As far as the internet is concerned, Comcast usually is able to offer much higher speeds than Verizon or other DSL competitors (upwards of 25mbps down and 5mbps up). However, this only becomes truly beneficial when the network will be used by multiple computers or media servers (PS3, XBOX, Apple TV, etc.). Typically the DSL speeds (usually 2-10mbps down and .75-1.5mbps up) are more than the average pc can process internally and fulfill the average users needs.

If you plan on having multiple computers or media servers (4 or more) using the same network and/or are prone to downloading/uploading large media files I would recommend the cable broadband service (Comcast). If you only plan on using it for one to three computers with light to moderate data transfer, then most any DSL will suffice.


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd take Verizon fiber over Comcast any day. If you are comparing Verizon DSL and copper phone lines to Comcast cable, it would be a tougher choice.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Edward said:


> I'd take Verizon fiber over Comcast any day. If you are comparing Verizon DSL and copper phone lines to Comcast cable, it would be a tougher choice.


----------

